# Probleme beim Installieren von Ubuntu (Partitionen)!



## Cheater (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo meine lieben "Freunde",

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Und zwar möchte ich mich jetzt einmal genauer mit Linux befassen, da ich zur Zeit etwas mehr Zeit habe. Ich habe mir erstmal eine CD mit Ubuntu erstellt und es hat mir eigentlich für den Anfang sehr gut gefallen, vorallem war es nicht so kompliziert zu verstehen, wie ich es erwartet habe. Also nachdem ich es jetzt ein bisschen mit der Version von der CD beschäftigt habe, habe ich mich entschlossen Ubuntu 8.10 i386 zu installieren. Deshalb habe ich erstmal eine neue Partition mit EASEUS Partition Manager 3.0 Home Edition unter Vista erstellt. Diese hat das NTFS Format und umfasst ca 58 GB. Nun kann ich aber wenn ich Ubuntu installieren will keine meine Partitionen finden, sondern nur meine beiden im Raid0 laufenden Festplatten. Des Weiteren sagt mir der Partitionsmanager, das meine beiden Festplatten leer wären, was jetzt aber nicht so schlimm ist. 

Was muss ich tun, damit ich Ubuntu auf dieser Partition installieren kann?


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, verwendest du einen Software-Raid. In diesem Fall existiert er nur über Treiber-Emulation unter Windows und du hast sonst kein Raid. Vielleicht gibt es damit Probleme. Dass beide Partitionen als leer angezeigt werden, spricht nämlich dafür, dass keine konformen Partitionstabellen gibt. Wenn es so sein sollte, würde es deine Daten vernichten, wenn du jetzt ein neues Betriebssystem installierst.

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du es einfach auf ne andere Platte installierst. Vielleicht ne externe (am betsen eSATA). Oder vielleicht auch auf nen USB-Stick.


----------



## Cheater (1. Februar 2009)

Wow, danke für die schnelle Hilfe!

Woran kann ich denn erkennen, das ich ein Software-raid verwende?

Ich werd es jetzt erstmal mit der externen probieren und euch dann meine Ergebnisse präsentieren!


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Februar 2009)

Wenn du keine 50€ für den Controller bezahlt hast und/oder nen Treiber dafür installieren musstest, wird es in Software (/Fake Raid) sein. Wahrscheinlich verwendest du einen, der auf deinem Board ist. Wenn in deinem BIOS keine Option dazu da ist, und das nur über Treiber läuft, ist es quasi sicher nur Software. Mit Option aber (außer im High-End-Segment) wohl auch fast sicher Fake-Raid.

Woran du das erkennst: Bei nem Software-/Fake-Raid übernimmt die CPU die Berechnungen. Wenn du von einer Platte auf ne andere kopierst, sollte das eigentlich (fast) keinen CPU-Load erzeugen. Aber da brauchst du dann noch ne Platte ohne Raid zum Vergleich.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Februar 2009)

So, hab jetzt nen Kollegen gefragt, der mehr Ahnung von Raids hat als ich:
Ein Hardware-Raid lässt für alle Betreibssysteme nur eine Festplatte erkennen. Bei einigen Geräten, muss man erst nen Treiber installieren, um überhaupt drauf zugreifen zu können. Auf jeden Fall sieht man aber maximal eine Festplatte. Vorteil ist die Geschwindigkeit, es wird kein CPU-Load erzeugt. Wenn der Controller kaputt ist, brauchst du nen baugleichen Ersatz, sonst sind die Daten verloren. (Trotz redundanz auf den Platten!)
Ein Software-Raid wird vom Betriebssystem erstellt (Treiber gehören dazu) und verwaltet. Andere Systeme sehen das Raid nicht, stattdessen nur unpartitionierten Bereich. (Je nach Raid-Typ auch zwei identische Platten mit Partitionen.)) Das liegt daran, dass (wie beim Hardware-Raid) die Platten nicht unbedingt klassisch mit FAT und Daten beschrieben werden, sondern eventuell halt gestitched. Da du keinen Controller brauchst, ist dieser Raid hier überall einsetzbar, solange die Software läuft. Auch in anderen Computern. Beim Mirroring kannst du im Normalfall eine einzelne Platte sogar rausnehmen und normal verwenden. Du hast dann halt zwei identische.
Ein Fake-Raid wird für Gewöhnlich im BIOS erstellt. Besitzt das Betriebssystem aber keinen gültigen Treiber, so kann es einen Fallback geben, der die Platten dann doch wieder einzeln anzeigt.  Das Fake-Raid ist zwischen Hardware- und Software-Raid zu sehen. Alles wird in Software erledigt und es gibt die Möglichkeit, Platten dennoch einzeln anzusprechen. Das OS erledigt die Verwaltung aber nicht selber, sondern lässt das von einem Treiber (manchmal mit leichter Hardwareunterstützung ) erledigen. Dei Haupt-Last trägt aber weiter die CPU. (Wie bei Soft-/Winmodems.)


----------



## Cheater (3. Februar 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt nen Kollegen gefragt, der mehr Ahnung von Raids hat als ich:
> Ein Hardware-Raid lässt für alle Betreibssysteme nur eine Festplatte erkennen. Bei einigen Geräten, muss man erst nen Treiber installieren, um überhaupt drauf zugreifen zu können. Auf jeden Fall sieht man aber maximal eine Festplatte. Vorteil ist die Geschwindigkeit, es wird kein CPU-Load erzeugt. Wenn der Controller kaputt ist, brauchst du nen baugleichen Ersatz, sonst sind die Daten verloren. (Trotz redundanz auf den Platten!)
> Ein Software-Raid wird vom Betriebssystem erstellt (Treiber gehören dazu) und verwaltet. Andere Systeme sehen das Raid nicht, stattdessen nur unpartitionierten Bereich. (Je nach Raid-Typ auch zwei identische Platten mit Partitionen.)) Das liegt daran, dass (wie beim Hardware-Raid) die Platten nicht unbedingt klassisch mit FAT und Daten beschrieben werden, sondern eventuell halt gestitched. Da du keinen Controller brauchst, ist dieser Raid hier überall einsetzbar, solange die Software läuft. Auch in anderen Computern. Beim Mirroring kannst du im Normalfall eine einzelne Platte sogar rausnehmen und normal verwenden. Du hast dann halt zwei identische.
> Ein Fake-Raid wird für Gewöhnlich im BIOS erstellt. Besitzt das Betriebssystem aber keinen gültigen Treiber, so kann es einen Fallback geben, der die Platten dann doch wieder einzeln anzeigt.  Das Fake-Raid ist zwischen Hardware- und Software-Raid zu sehen. Alles wird in Software erledigt und es gibt die Möglichkeit, Platten dennoch einzeln anzusprechen. Das OS erledigt die Verwaltung aber nicht selber, sondern lässt das von einem Treiber (manchmal mit leichter Hardwareunterstützung ) erledigen. Dei Haupt-Last trägt aber weiter die CPU. (Wie bei Soft-/Winmodems.)



Oh mann sehr kompliziert 

naja mittlerweile habe ich Ubuntu auf der externen Festplatte zwar geschafft zu installieren, aber irgendwie kann ich von der Platte nicht booten...
Das war es dann glaub ich erstnak mit Linux, wenn dann irgendwann mal ein neuer Rechner kommt werd ich es nochmal probieren. Aber danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## rebel4life (7. Februar 2009)

Wähl mal den USB Anschluss im Bios als Bootquelle aus, falls dein Board eine solche Funktion hat kannst du auch über das Bootmenü (meistens F12) gehen und da die USB Festplatte auswählen.

Wenn du es auf dem Raid installieren willst solltest du dir mal dmraid anschauen, aber als Anfänger kann man da viel falsch machen, deswegen ist eine 2. Platte in diesem Fall sinnvoller.


----------

